# Antibiotics



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Last week I noticed by Cochin didnt come running when I brought out their warm oats and yogurt. They all see me coming and jump and get all excited, not Roberta. So I snatched her up to check on her. She sounded like she had a stuffy nose. I consulted my group of long time chicken keepers and they suggested I treat the whole flock before they all get sick. I guess there have been many who have lost hens this winter. Anyway, we can't use the eggs now. Bummer.









I decided to blow as many as i can and have a big basket full of eggs on my counter. At least i can enjoy them by looking at them...such a waste. Good news is Roberta is eating and acting 'normal' now. None of the others showed any signs of illness.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad shed feeling better. You could always crush up the egg shells and feed them back to the girls. Recycling at its best.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Scramble the eggs, and feed them back to the girls, too. It won't hurt them.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Glad shed feeling better. You could always crush up the egg shells and feed them back to the girls. Recycling at its best.


I do that regularly. Wasn't sure about doing that with the tainted eggs. I am going to look for a vintage or vintage looking basket to put the blown eggs in.


----------

